# Need Crew for Sunday!



## Tackle Rep

Need crew for this Sunday and Sunday night rigtrip to the Nakika,maybee Mars and Ursa.. WEATHER LOOKS FANTASTIC!!!!!!sick:sick

Will be taking a 198918ft Proline with a 90hp forse . With the 20 extra 5gal gas cans that I have we should have the range...just help split the feul cost and you can go .. Its going to be ALSOME!!!!!!!!oke


----------



## Lickety-Split

What do you think the cost per person would be? I think I'm in!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Tackle Rep

Well ,I have 7 people going plus I hope to get at least 2 more . So the feul should not be more than $30 per person. Please bring your own food ,drinks, and life jacket..I will supply bait and rods.


----------



## JoshH

I'm in too. The weathers too nice for life jackets, no need for them


----------



## Tackle Rep

O.K. I need 1 more .. Can anyone bring a handheld GPS I think the one on this boat is broken . I do have a working Compass.


----------



## Tuna Man

.. 9 people in a 18'er. Good luck guys. :takephoto:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## David Ridenour

Sounds like one of my trips. Ha Ha! I usually have a crew of one though. You might be a little underpowered too. :blush:


----------



## lobsterman

> *Tackle Rep (12/13/2007)
> 
> Will be taking a 198918ft Proline with a 90hp forse . With the 20 extra 5gal gas cans that I have we should have the range...just help split the feul cost and you can go .. Its going to be ALSOME!!!!!!!!oke*


*

Good luck guys I hope you find Gilligans Island.*


----------



## Downtime2

I thought we were taking the little boat......


----------



## Flounderpounder

I know a few folks from south of the border who would be very interested!


----------



## bwendel07

This has got to be a joke. 

18ft proline = 9 people+20 5gal containers + coolers + ice + tackle 

There cant be any room left


----------



## mpmorr

> *bwendel07 (12/13/2007)*This has got to be a joke.
> 
> 18ft proline = 9 people+20 5gal containers + coolers + ice + tackle
> 
> There cant be any room left




What gave it away. I love these they really blossom when the weather is bad. I am in guys, just give me 9 or so hours to get there.


----------



## fishn4real

Me & Lane are in. We'll bring our own fuel if that's alright; we've got 8 of the 6 gals filled, left over from hurricane preparedness that we didn't need. We also have an 120- qt cooler that has been converted to a portable bait well that we could bring too.

Let us know what time and where.:letsparty


----------



## captbuckhall

You guys on the big boats are spoiled...we've taken that trip many times in my Radio Flyer...I pimped it out with outriggers, radar and a funnel and hose to "relieve yourself" without having to go to the back of the wagon. I usually man the bow with my flyrod and a speargun to snag the jumpin' tunas.

sissies!

buck


----------



## Tuna Man

> *mpmorr *


*

What gave it away. I love these they really blossom when the weather is bad. I am in guys, just give me 9 or so hours to get there.[/quote]

SAT THROUGH SUN
SE TO S WINDS 15 TO 20 KT BECOMING NW TO N 20 
TO 25 KT BEHIND THE FRONT SAT NIGHT. SEAS 3 TO 5 FT BUILDING 7 
TO 10 FT BEHIND FRONT. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND TSTMS ALONG THE 
FRONT.







*


----------



## bonita dan

Yea Okay,I'm in. Let me go and buy an epirb though before the trip with my credit card so they can at least identify whats left of the body. Needed to freshen up the "Will" anyways:doh


----------



## User1265

"OK guys do we all remember our assignments when we get to the rig? This is going to be great!! Last time out we caught a 360lbs white trout on a 3" Gulp Shrimp!!"


----------



## Ocean Man

Well it looks like you got a full boat but if you dont mind you could tow me out behind you on a rope and when we get tothe rig I will fish off it.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Yeah,

When I saw this, I knew it was a joke. But what the hell, let's go.:letsdrink:sick

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
WEST WINDS 20 TO 25 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST 25 TO 
30 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS BUILDING TO 5 TO 8 FEET. BAYS AND 
COASTAL WATERWAYS ROUGH. ISOLATED SHOWERS. 

*SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT*
NORTHWEST WINDS 20 TO 25 KNOTS BECOMING
NORTH 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 8 FEET SUBSIDING TO 4 TO 6 FEET.
BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS ROUGH.


----------



## Gonnamissher

Ah, come on Jon. We'll wait till Sunday afternoon when the seas subside to 5 - 7, then we'll make our run. It will be great, plus I don't think it will be too crowded. :letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Gonnamissher (12/14/2007)*Ah, come on Jon. We'll wait till Sunday afternoon when the seas subside to 5 - 7, then we'll make our run. It will be great, plus I don't think it will be too crowded. :letsdrink


You go ahead and head out there. I'll be right behind you, I promise. oke


----------



## need2fish

Do you have room for my mother in law? - She doesn't weigh much.


----------



## Flounderpounder

> *Ocean Man (12/14/2007)*Well it looks like you got a full boat but if you dont mind you could tow me out behind you on a rope and when we get tothe rig I will fish off it.


Ocean man, I got an 8' tender I'll share if they will tow us. IF they''ll let me on the boat, I don't want to clutter up the deck w/gear......if you are on the rope, would you mind putting some bait and a BIG hook in your back pocket? Thanks!


----------



## mpmorr

I am thinking you are on to something. If he were skirted with a stinger say a 30/0 or something along those lines,that would probably complete the package and give tackle_rep some incentive to bring him along. Might want to go with a synthetic instead of braid though.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

This is the forcast I'm looking at, either way wifes pissed so I'm heading out in the morning. 

GMZ650-655-021000-
/O.ROU.KMOB.MA.F.0000.000000T0000Z-000000T0000Z/
COASTAL WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS OUT 20 NM-
COASTAL WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL OUT 20 NM-
930 PM CST FRI FEB 1 2008

*REST OF TONIGHT*
EAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST 
AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH.

*SATURDAY*
EAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST 10 TO 15 
KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS AROUND 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL 
WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
SOUTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET.
BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS MOSTLY SMOOTH. 

*SUNDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.

*SUNDAY NIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS
AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS
THROUGH THE NIGHT. PATCHY FOG AFTER MIDNIGHT.


----------



## jigmaster

For a Minute there i didnt know if it was a one way trip or the Boat was a double decker.

Either way if you get lost too far south the Mexican Navy may have thought Borat Obama,

has allready gotten elected.


----------

